

"Lowest common denominator" for non-native English speakers - perfunctory
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lowest_common_denominator#Non-mathematical_usage
As a non-native English speaker I've been always confused when I encountered the phrase 'Lowest common denominator' in a non-mathematical context. Don't people mean 'Greatest common divisor'? I have finally confirmed my confusion was correct.
======
ZeroGravitas
I've been finding Wiktionary (which is linked from the top of this article)
pretty good for this kind of thing. For me it's learning french from english,
so I can read definitions in both languages i.e. I can find definitions of
english words in both french and english, and french words in both french and
english, amongst other languages):

<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lowest_common_denominator>

Though I note in this case the term is only translated into a few languages,
and they seem to only give the mathematical sense. But it's only going to get
better if people use it and contribute.

